# 1st annual smokebuzz BBQ BASH.......



## smokebuzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Is under way, got me a 26# chuck roll on at 6:30pm?, we will call him speed racer, It went from 36* to 145* in 9 hours(8 Budweisers and 1/2 bottle bourbon), hell a Ford can't even do that.
Got 10# chicken theighs going on for the dotts party at noon, and 2 tri-tips going on later for supper.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 18, 2009)

Lookin good Buzz, enjoy!


----------



## oneshot (Jul 18, 2009)

Great looking smoke....


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks mighty taste to me.  Keep us posted.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2009)

thats a fine looking hunk of beef there smoke. Hope you have a herd of people coming over to eat.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice!  How are things coming along?


----------



## rickw (Jul 19, 2009)

Those grates look familiar 


. Put that Horizon to work Buzz. 

 Not bad for an Iowan


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks good I hope you have a great party


----------



## erain (Jul 19, 2009)

that horiizon really puts out dont it!!! from butts at the gathering with no plateau, and a speed brisky... and now this lol!!! nice lookin bud!!! hope the party turned out well!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 19, 2009)

Supposed to be tri-tip, gonna talk to the butcher about this one.



Tips world famous cobbler, WOW is it good, hope his boyz enjoyed the othr 1
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







And I'm done withe Image shacks sssssssssllllllllllllllloooooooooooooowwwwwwwww, photo bucket is AWSOME 
__________________


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like some awesome food and a good party


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like somebody is having a good time.  Great looking food.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 19, 2009)

Buzz ya got a nice place there, sure glad ya got it!  Food was great as uaual an buzz had more then enough!

Boys hammered that cobbler hard when we got home!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice!  Looks like everything turned out great and everyone's having a good time.


----------



## rickw (Jul 19, 2009)

Everything looks fantastic Buzz. Sure looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 19, 2009)

fantastic job Buzz! my hat's off to you.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 19, 2009)

looked great buzz.  what was wrong with the tri-tip?


----------



## gnubee (Jul 19, 2009)

I gotta give a guy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for putting on the first annual SmokeBuzz BBQ Bash. Super looking qview BTW.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 19, 2009)

It just wasn't rite, it wasn't what I had done as a tri tip before, got it at sams club, they have fresh meat, I thot what the hay, i'll try it. I am going to go talk to the big dude of the meat dept as see what he thinks a try tip is.


----------

